# electronic calls



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

Iam considering getting one in the near future ,ive heard that the foxpros are the best .But are there any other good ones ?

& is there any to stay away from?


----------



## snoman (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had a FoxPro for 4 years and would not use anything else.-snoman


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

madarcher427 said:


> Iam considering getting one in the near future ,ive heard that the foxpros are the best .But are there any other good ones ?
> 
> & is there any to stay away from?


I have had a Johnny Stewart PM-4 for about 2 years. I have never had any trouble with it. It has been very reliable and they go for about $200.
I wanted a FoxPro but they priced me out of the market.


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

Fox pro has the spitfire for about $200. There is also the primos power dog. Ive heard a few bad things about the power dog, lack of volume and inability to change sounds. I have a foxpro xr6 and love it. Its not as loud as the fx3 and hold half as many sounds but it was about $100 cheaper.


----------



## markr906 (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been using a Johnny Stewart older cassette caller and have good luck with it . The volume is good,but the whole rig is very heavy when carrying all your gear.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

+1 more for the foxpro. my father-in-law has the fx3 it is well made and sound great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Foxpro now has a $200 dollar caller(the Spitfire) I own one and would highly recommend it to others. There is a Johnny Stewart WIRED caller that sells for about $100 but the fifty feet of wire is a pain. I used one untill I could afford a Foxpro. From all that I have heard about Foxpro if you have a problem send it to them and they fix it and send it back no charge. In all my time varmint calling I have never heard of anyone who felt that Foxpro would not take care of them. The Spitfire hold 24 calls at a time(they come with it) you can buy more calls and change them out as you like.


----------



## Gun runner (Nov 19, 2012)

I use several electronic calls I just got the primos alpha dog. The big r in my area had them 40% off Total 173.00. Ive used cassette calls for alot of years and had good luck with them. My first one was a weems wild call. looked like a tackle box had a kraco cassette deck in the front a plug in for a light .I got a fox pro fx3 for 100.00 from a guy that gave up coyote hunting (no money in hides and no coyote hunting contests ) They all work great But....... I still like mouth calls been using them and collecting them since the sixties You might call all predatorcalls.com they will load the sounds you want on the fox pro Great people to deal with Alot of the big box stores sell pre loaded sounds for turkey deer elk moose I dont need them for predator calling.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a new Johnny Stewart Executioner? This thing looks like it has potential. 18 watt speaker, waterproof, plays MP3 or WAV in 32bit or24 bit, plays user defined sequences, and the list goes on. From a pricey $600 to $149 without all the b&w. We need a reveiw guys!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Does anyone have a new Johnny Stewart Executioner? This thing looks like it has potential. 18 watt speaker, waterproof, plays MP3 or WAV in 32bit or24 bit, plays user defined sequences, and the list goes on. From a pricey $600 to $149 without all the b&w. We need a reveiw guys!


 Was just reading about their series, looks interesting- have one of theirs already.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Way to bring a 2 year old thread back to life lol.

IMO, most any of the calls on the market are going to work so long as you abide by common sense predator hunting tactics...wind, camo, shiny stuff covered, locations, movement, etc. A good call will most likely be wireless, lightweight, affordable, ample volume, and loaded with enough sounds to get a hunter looking at the hunted. I always have mouth calls & a bulb squeaker with me in case of any electronic issues, but have shed the heavy tape deck player version, the long wire types, & now use the Foxpro Spitfire. Guess which one worked best? They all did! I've killed plenty of coyotes from all the calls I've owned cuz it's about getting out there & making things work.

If in market for a new or a first purchase e-call, I'd humbly suggest anything lightweight, wireless, and the best you can afford for future versatility reasons. YMMV


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Btw, just saw that YD has the same Foxpro after dealing with the same JS wired call. Too funny, but it makes sense. FWIW, I like my Spitfire couple with the decoy


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't work fo anyone but I am leaning toward a Minaska! Look into them, I like what I have read about them...


----------



## jason7766 (Nov 26, 2012)

i have the foxpro fierstorm it has worked well for my father-in-law. i have yet to take it out for it seems he is always heading out of town with it with his buddies to go hunting, think i am going to buy him his own for x-mass this year.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats funny jason, my youngest son and I made a deal some time ago, when one of us wants a gun we just tell the wife the other wants its for birthday or Christmas or another occassion. this way we both get the gun and the wife thinks your buying it for them. In other word you buy one for him, and he buys one for you. LOL and wives (both) are happy about it !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> LMAO!!!.....Ed you're a sneaky little dude!


But AWESOME idea!


----------

